# Shooting pains in my arms



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Been noticing this mainly with preacher curls, any time I put the ez bar down I get shooting pains... almost feels like its in the bones!

I spoke to one of the GP's i work with and she wasn't quite sure what the shooting pains were as she is not a sports specialist, but she was a little worried.

Anyone else had or get shooting pains of any sort?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Is it at the bottom where your bicep's meet the inside of your elbow's? Or your inner forearm? Any bruising or watery swelling at the area? EZ curls can cause a strain at the bicep meets forearm area because of the angle. The tendons in there can be agravated too. Get some ice on it for now mate!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Its deffo an elbow pain, more toward the outside! Cant see any swelling though! And yes my inner forearms too! Its quite excruciating to put the ez bar down at times!

Do you reckon its my tendons gazz?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's most likely inflammed biceps tendon sheath rest, ice and ibuprofen mate good idea to stretch them too once the initial swelling has gone.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

What about the elbows? Often when doing bench my elbows start to hurt quite a bit, often why I switch to dumbbells!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

yep all sounds right - I used to suffer like mad powerlifting, androgens can be bad for it as muscles get stronger quicker than tendons do. If you squat check you aren't pulling down against the bar when you push up.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeh its definately a repetative strain,Tendonitis (Tennis elbow) type problem that needs rest,ice and anti-flame meds mate. The pain in your bones feeling is a dead give away. Synonymous with contant EZ curling. Does the pain get worse after you've let go of the bar? Leave your Bi's well alone for a couple of weeks. Infact leave your arms alone full stop. It sucks i know but causing further damage by training on could snap a tendon or break the connective tissues there and that will put a ruthless end to your gym career mate. Ultra-sound and physio will help calm things down. How old are you Splinter? Might need to start thinking about joint care supplements. I suffer with pretty sore shoulder ACL's after 16 year's of bench pressing.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im 21 mate.... ill give arms a rest for a couple of weeks, is shoulders still alright to do?

Im gonna pop into the minor ops department at my local hospital later this week or next, to have a quick scan done on my left wrist just to make sure everything is cool there.

Ever since I started training at the age of 17 I have been suffering from a left sore shoulder, its a come and go sorta pain; comes every now and again!

Pain hits when I let go of the ez bar!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Id take a week off matey.

I know your thinking 'WHAT one week off from training', but if your feeling pain from working out, its time to take some time off. Seriously!

Give it some time to heal, and your feel better and be able to do more when you finally get back in to the gym.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

i had something similar... strangely after reading pikeys comment, not long after my first cycle!! It used to get so bad that i couldnt drive and id be walking around with my arms slightly raised all of the time because they would ache like f**k if i didnt.

I do think that like OD said, Rest is required here.. although it may take more than a week..

get hold of some joint support supps too - glucosamine is good in a decent dose and plenty of cod liver oil.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Its not as bad as it was last month.... it was even getting to the point where my hands would feel totally weak for a min or two just during the day.

I just wont stress the arms too much for a couple of weeks, ill see what they say in minor ops about my wrist!

What anti inflamattories would you recommend gazz/pikey?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Take a week off, mate.

Be on the safe side.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Its situations like this that get people injured!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

haha thats not an option for me... i start going mad with boredom! its not as bad as it was last month.... but i have been preachering a shitload, probably the cause, ill chillax on them and see if i notice any improvement!

gonna see how much private treatment would cost, nhs waiting times can be a bit long


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I would recommend a physiotherapy assessment (I am one). Elbow pain can come for many reasons. It could even becoming from mainly your thoracic spine! (mid back) or even neck!! (more common then you think). You could try a tight bandage on the top of your forearm... Best to get a professoinal opinion

Vince


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Vince,

What kind of treatment would you give to someone in my position?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeh always get a proffessional opinion. When ive gone to my GP about my niggles ive always been prescribed 400mg high dose Ibuprofen. 1 tablet 4x a day and shes booked me in for a few weeks of physio with Ultra-sound treatment which i thought was quite good. The sound waves penetrate deep into the inflamed area and calm things down. It sounds like your arms are really worn out so i would'nt do ANY upper body work for at least a fortnight,maybe more. I know its a long time to be away from our beloved gym but take the time to do other stuff like cardio,legs and abs. I also started taking Cod liver oil and Glucosamine with Chondroitin at the advice of the lads and it seems too be helping my shoulder joints.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah ill just crack on with cardio... ive some body fat to use anyways.

Ill buy some ibuprofen, i prefer taking EPA to cod liver oil as its a better omega 3 source. Mum takes glucosamine as it happens.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Splinter I wouldn't do anything where you are gripping and straining with your arms which would include back squats, legss press, etc etc leg press etc you can perfrom without gripping... just give the arms a rest.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

jeez you still getting that splint?.

get that checked man,

lou's got rsd from using the computer to much at work and look how much admin roles you do so....

and stop doing preachers if they are hurting :der:

you never got pain doing straight bar and dumbbells right?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Im gonna do a weights session today for the first time in 2 weeks, chest mind you! Not barbells just dumbbells! See how i fair on that!

Ye tell scoundral to deflick the holders under the keyboard so that the keyboard is flat! Tis how you avoid RSI, you get it because of the awkward position your wrists are in with it being up at an angle!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Spoke to one of the physio's I actually work with about this. And im to get treatment soon.

I told her about my longstanding shoulder pain (impingment) and she said that my elbows are over compensating thus creating the extra stress.

Haven't trained in 3 weeks now, which is more than enough time to let it rest (I hope). But back to training full time on friday.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

This pain in the forearms for me at least is only my left arm and is on the outside of the forearm and looking at a breakdown of the muscles in the forearm it's the extensor carpi ulnaris about mid point on the forearm itself and I only hurt it when I did one session with a mate a week and half ago and an exercise I don't normally do - EZ bar preacher curls.

I still can't do EZ bar curls for it hurting so much, so have taken to doing dumbbell curls and it doesn't seem to hurt it, so that's my 2 pence worth of advice to try dumbbells instead.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah I was doing single arm db's on a preacher bench as it allows me to use different rotation, thus allowing less tress on certain flexor/extensors.

But it's benching where it hurts as well (not all the time, but the odd occasion).


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Got this in my forearm, tendonitis I presume. It's an absolute b*tch!!!


----------

